

10 Rejection Letters To Famous People Proving that You Should Never Give Up - vbv
http://distractify.com/people/famous-people-rejection-letters/

======
aurumpotest
Generally interesting, but I take issue with the sentence:

> I could show you more, but the list would never end because no one has ever
> won without first experiencing many failures and rejections

Though most people will have to fail many times before they make it anywhere,
there will be some people who have always had great success on their first
attempt. It would be interesting to hear some of those stories.

